# When to Worry About Retained Puppy Teeth?



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

I've tried to research this but get conflicting information.
Some websites say that as soon as there is an adult tooth coming in and the puppy tooth still hasn't fallen out that it should have the puppy tooth pulled.
Other sites say that if they have all there adult teeth for a month and then still have puppy teeth that then you should have them pulled.
What is everyone's opinions on this? My pup has some front teeth that aren't wanting to come out. I give him chews but that tends to help more with the back teeth not his front teeth.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's frustrating, because there are a lot of opinions. Veterinary dentists will usually say if the baby tooth is still present when the adult tooth is fully emerged, pull it. The concern is that the baby tooth will either block the adult tooth from attaining its proper alignment, or the process that breaks down the root of the baby tooth may affect the root of the adult tooth.

On a practical basis, while those things are possible, IME they rarely happen. Unless the baby tooth is really misaligned, causing trauma to the gums, etc. I personally tell people if the baby teeth are still present at the time of spay or neuter, just pull them then while they are already under anesthesia.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

My vet told us to bring Ida in to check for retained baby teeth at ~7 months. He didn't seem to be too concerned about it though.

How old is Rylo? Ida was still losing teeth until close to 6 months.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

How old is he?

Oliver is 9 months and still has one bottom canine left. He had all 4 even after his adults were in. The other 3 fell out at 7 and 8 months respectively. So I'm hoping that this last one will follow suit soon.He's raw fed and I'd say he uses his canines a fair amount between that and he loves to play tug, but nothing seems to loosen it.

I spoke with my vet and she said to just wait until he gets neutered and do it then - but I'm not neutering him. So she basically said any time I'm ready, just not past a year old. She's prefer not to have to put him under unless it really isn't going to come out. His adult teeth came in fine and straight, and he isn't getting build up between the baby tooth and adult tooth (which vet said was a concern if left too long).


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. He's only 6 months and still needs a fair amount of his adult teeth. I don't think he has any adult canines yet. He's not a huge chewer at all so but will chew a bit on his new bone and he'll chew his bully sticks but won't hardly chew on any toys. His teeth seem to be coming in fairly straight despite the puppy teeth. His gums do look a bit red in some places but he doesn't seemed to bothered by them though I do have to wet down his food a bit of its a bit uncomfortable for him to chew it and I don't need him less willing to eat than he already is.


----------

